# Norco Range kaufen, Verfügbarkeit



## vh789 (19. September 2022)

Servus,
ich hoffe, dass dieser Beitrag hier im Forum i.O. ist.
Ich bin sehr am neuen Norco Range interessiert und würde gerne mal eins probefahren und auch kaufen wenn alles passt.
Ich komme aus Nordbayern und konnte keinen Händler in meiner Nähe finden, der noch einen Rahmen Größe L auf Lager hat.
Ist hier ein Norco-Händler aus Süddeutschland, oder hat sich jemand vor kurzem auch für das Range interessiert und weiß, ob es das hier irgendwo noch in L (am besten C3 Ausstattung) gibt?
Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen
Viele Dank


----------



## Maffin_ (3. Oktober 2022)

Norco Bikes 2022 Range HSP C3 29" Komplettbike - MOUNTAINLOVE
					

Precision tracking in the rough, superior climbing efficiency and a completely new angle on suspension make the Range C3 the fastest bike in Enduro, and your ultimate Big Mountain companion.




					www.mountainlove.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

